# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Dziwne białe "coś" na żołędzi penisa

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam 18 lat, moim problemem są dziwne białe grudki na żołędzi penisa. Mam przez to straszne kompleksy. Czy jest możliwość pozbycia się tego? Proszę o pomoc. Oto zdjęcie:

----------


## gibons

Perliste grudki prącia – małe, kopulaste lub wydłużone (0,5–4 mm długości) grudki, koloru perłowocielistego, zlokalizowane na koronie żołędzi prącia i w rowku zażołędnym. Pojawiają się w okresie dojrzewania u kilku–kilkunastu procent zdrowych mężczyzn. Częściej spotykane są u mężczyzn nieobrzezanych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy one znikną, czy trzeba usunąć? Chyba żadna dziewczyna nie chciałaby doświadczyć czegoś takiego..

----------


## Madzena

Żadna normalna dziewczyna nawet nie zwróci uwagi. Jak poznacie się bliżej, będziecie oglądać swoje ciała to stanie się to naturalne. Dużo penisów tak ma :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Teraz takie mam  a mam tylko niecałe 15 lat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie przejmować się tym, to jest naturalne a nawet poprawia doznania partnerki podczas spotkania intymnego  :Wink: 
Jak jakiś debil zaproponuje usunięcie laserem czy coś, spuścić wpierdol bo to nie jest żadna choroba ani żadne wirusy  :Wink:

----------


## Macloud

Potwierdzam, mam je ponad 10 lat, pojawiły się znienacka, miałem obawy jak kobieta na to zareaguje jak zobaczy, w efekcie w kontaktach za młodu żadna nie zwróciła uwagi. A żonę wyedukowałem, że to taki kaszak, niezaraźliwy i że to normalne...
Wydaje się, że jest ich trochę mniej po tylu latach, więc do 50tki może całkiem zejdzie :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to jest naturalny proces naszej fizjologi ciała. Panowie spokojnie kobiety tez coś takiego mają  :Smile:  od mniej wiecej 12 roku życia, wtedy kiedy dojrzewamy. Na "pozbycie" się tych białych kropek wystarczy higiena osobista, wystarczy obmyć wodą z płynem do higieny imtywnej lub zwykłą czystą wodą pod prysznicem, alby pozbyć się przykrego zapachu.

----------

